# Planting for bee's?



## Georgia Boy (Mar 6, 2004)

I want to plant something for the bee's. I was looking at the wild flower mixes at Home deopt. My question is what do ya'll recomend to plant for the bee's?

Thanks
Georgia Boy


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi, I am in NC and we plant about 3 acres of peas, corn and watermelons, about 1 acre of blackoil and graystriped sunflower seeds and after the garden spots are finished, we disk everything under and plant 50lbs of buckwheat. Not only do the honeybees love it but we let it go to seed and the wild turkey, dove, quail, and songbirds have a buffet on it for weeks! We also leave many wildflowers on the edge of the fields. Hope this helps. Debbie


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

they will forage almost any crop but a fast growing one is buckwheat, it will keep growing till frost, or try sunflowers or such as you can feed the birds 2


----------

